# Multiple NKIs in One Keyswitchable K5 Instrument.



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 25, 2018)

Here's something I couldn't find explained on the internet--a rarity in this day and age--so I made a little video.

The advantage to this method, I've found, is that the instrument is controllable through only one midi channel, which I'm currently unable to do with Logic's articulation sets, and which helps with routing to Vienna Ensemble Pro (VEP).


----------



## KSProgrammer (Oct 30, 2018)

This is pretty rad. I feel like you could implement a really rad Hector Berlioz Klangfarben melodie thing by having some KSP that changes the bank every instrument with a single counter variable. That could be fun.

I actually tried doing this for the last 20 or so, but it doesn't seem to want to play nice. 



> on init
> declare $counter
> end on
> 
> ...



Looks like even though my counter variable hits the right keyswitch, it doesn't change. 

I'd have a closer look, but I've been up since 6 and it's midnight, and I'm all outta juice. Thanks for sharing though, definitely really handy, could see how going into the mapping editor of certain libraries and tweaking could turn a small keyboard into a real powerhouse.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 30, 2018)

KSProgrammer said:


> This is pretty rad. I feel like you could implement a really rad Hector Berlioz Klangfarben melodie thing by having some KSP that changes the bank every instrument with a single counter variable. That could be fun.
> 
> I actually tried doing this for the last 20 or so, but it doesn't seem to want to play nice.
> 
> ...


That's a fine choice of yellow. 

Do you have any ideas about how to access the instrument controls via the instrument bank, other than what I did in the video with the Bizarro version of the instrument in the scripting window?


----------



## KSProgrammer (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks!

As far as I know, that kind of functionality is still unsupported in Kontakt, and pretty breakable. I'm not sure they've done too much work on it yet. I believe you can load patches to specific slots and remove them from slots in the bank with 
load_patch(<path to file>,<MIDI channel>)
unload_slot(<instrument slot ID>)

However there are plenty of channel functions as well, if you're into that, however, I understand you're using VE so that wouldn't be a big fan of it.


----------



## KSProgrammer (Oct 30, 2018)

Also, the multiscript chapter in the KSP 6 manual may be able to help you out. Chapter 21. There are a number of multi-script bits and pieces in there. I feel like I almost have it cracked but need to look at drawing exact midi settings through almost nrpn-esque commands instead of the general "Note on" "Note off" stuff. 

There is definitely some useful stuff for you in there though.


----------

